# is anyone here riding vintage wheels AND tubeless?



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

out of curiosity...


----------



## mhickey79 (Feb 22, 2007)

I've got a set of Bonty Race Lite Tubeless-Ready rims that I'm running tubeless. Rim brakes, but I don't know that I'd really consider them to be vintage. I think they're only 10 or 12 years old.


----------



## JackJr (Sep 24, 2007)

Araya rims oem 1986 Bridgestone MB-2. Taped them up with Specialized blue tape 7 years ago. Currently using an Armadillo elite fastrack on the front and a Crossmax LUST on the back - both with stans. Has been extremely reliable - bombproof really.


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm running a tubeless set up on some Mavic 517s, which might be considered VRC at this point. Its the Stan's set up, which was too expensive and a little too wide for the rim. I've been considering trying tubeless on a set of RM-20s but I've been a little leery because of rim variations. I think a tire popping off would both suck and blow... Maybe with my next tires I'll give it a go...


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

I think a tire popping off would suck and blow, maybe with my next tires I'll give it a go.

Now that's poetry,


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

I havent tried it. but the original mavic ma40 mtb rims hold normal tyres on so exceptionally tight they'd be a very easy candidate to run as tubeless


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

ive used stans with mavic 217, 238 and 517, as well as sun cr18, and rhyno lite. all successful (had to use the wider rim strip for the rhyno lites). i'll be setting up some velocity aeroheats with stans this week. all were used with the full over-the-counter stans kit and non-tubeless-specific kevlar tires.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Not sure how old the front wheel on my SS is but its a 90s era Mavic rim laced to a 90s White Industries front hub. Came with a 7speed Nukeproof hub laced up to the same old Mavic rim out back. 

Luckily a buddy had a similar looking older Mavic rim laced to a White Industries Eno hub that I got on the low. 

I drilled both rims out to schraeder and went split-tube tubeless. Didnt want to risk any other form of tubeless for my first conversion, and with such old rims.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

I've run tubeless a bunch on Mavic 217s and 517s, but nothing older than that. I've even done Gorilla Tape ghetto tubeless with a non-tubeless specific tire on a 217 rim that held up just fine. The hard part is getting it mounted initially, but an air compressor works well for that.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

On the contrary, just to stay retro I am running tubes in modern wheels and tires.


----------



## paramount66 (Jun 14, 2009)

I ran tubeless on my RM-20's on my 1987 Ritchey Timber Comp and loved it! I used cheap Specialized steel bead tires with Stan's rimstips and 3oz of Stan's fluid. Mounted super easy with a compressor and rode like a dream! I weigh 145-155 geared up and ran them about 20psi with no problem on rough and rooty Ohio trails. SMOOOOOOOVE!


----------

